# Long Term Band Storage Question ?



## wll

I have just ordered some tubing and flat-bands from a few different dealers, including China. I will not be able to use all of it for quite a few months and was considering putting it in containers and putting it in the refrigerator ! Can you get a year shelf life with refrigeration ?

Also, I have a vacuum sealer at home and was wondering if vacuum sealing along with refrigeration would extend the power band life even longer, both in latex and Thera-Band bands and tubes.

Thank you for your input in advance.

wll


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

You will get a year no problem even in just a ziploc in a drawer. Your fine I think.


----------



## Urban Fisher

That's actually a really good question. I was wondering the same thing myself. Will talcum powder help (as I have seen mentioned before)? Also I put mine in a zip-loc bag...is that ok then I assume? The reason I ask is because I know some plastics/rubbers may not mix so well. If there are any fisherman out there...remember the days when you would throw plastic worms in your tackle box and then a few days/weeks later the plastic worms would "eat" the plastic of the tackle box? I guess I'm just affraid my TBG may do that to the zip-loc bag and ruin it (not the bag my TBG!!!)


----------



## treefork

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/28191-how-i-preserve-my-latex-tubesflats-long-term/

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/22058-the-life-of-latex/

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/20928-preservation-of-rubber/

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/22481-how-to-take-care-of-tubes/page-2

All found doing a google search. EX. latex storage slingshot forum

There are more results but you get what I mean.


----------



## BCLuxor

I have stored over 100M of tubing in my closet. Just in the airtight packaging that they were shipped in. Current age of the oldest will be 3 years. Still works great nice and zippy.


----------



## wll

I have also heard of people putting a lube called 303 on their tubes and flat bands to preserve them ? what type of lube is that, there are all different types of 303?

wll


----------



## Devoman

wll said:


> I have also heard of people putting a lube called 303 on their tubes and flat bands to preserve them ? what type of lube is that, there are all different types of 303?
> 
> wll


As far as I know 303 is for UV protection. I used it a lot on rafts and my yurt (UV and snow shedding, it is very slippery). I am not aware of any other benefit but perhaps someone else might know more?


----------



## Adirondack Kyle

Put them in a zip lock bag , but the bag in a tin, put a few silica packets in the tin, not in the bag, I have used this now for going on 3 years on my elastics , the silica preserves not only plastic and rubber, but leather as well, this also helps to keep the plastic bags in tact and fresh , over time thera band acts as a sponge and absorbs some of the chemicals from the plastic bags, the silica filters the air inside the tin, that's it's purpose

Don't put the silica directly on the latex/rubber. I used this method for years in my work shop, by putting a few packets near my router bits , and hand tools 
It keeps tarnish and rust from eating away at my expensive steel and carbide


----------



## oldmiser

I my self just vacuum seal the elastic's in a bag I make...works very well...seems from what i have read you want to get rid of the air exposure to the elastic metarial

I have used product 303 on the tubes & bands....as as amour all....protects from the sun light.....~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Volp

I am using right now a roll of thera band black that I had in a dark place inside a zip bag a room temperature for more than 1 year.....no problem at all.

Volp


----------



## treefork

wll said:


> I have also heard of people putting a lube called 303 on their tubes and flat bands to preserve them ? what type of lube is that, there are all different types of 303?
> 
> wll


This one :

View attachment 68212


----------



## wll

treefork said:


> wll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have also heard of people putting a lube called 303 on their tubes and flat bands to preserve them ? what type of lube is that, there are all different types of 303?
> 
> wll
> 
> 
> 
> This one :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> images (9).jpg
Click to expand...

Thank you very much, that is what I was looking for.

wll


----------



## Lee Silva

STP brand makes a product called "Son of a gun" that is similar to far more expensive UV inhibitors. good stuff..... I go through rubber so fast, breakdown has never been a problem using nothing but talcum powder and smart storage.


----------



## wll

Lee Silva said:


> STP brand makes a product called "Son of a gun" that is similar to far more expensive UV inhibitors. good stuff..... I go through rubber so fast, breakdown has never been a problem using nothing but talcum powder and smart storage.


Lee,

I have all my rubber in the refrigerator, wrapped in black bags, after all, isn't that the main purpose of a refrigerator, to extend the life of your bands ;- )

I live in Lancaster, Ca, where it gets very, very hot, so I think I'm in good shape.

wll


----------



## NaturalFork

I keep all my rubber in a dark cool dry place. Never had an issue. I have heard of refrigeration.


----------



## Greavous

maybe the trick is to only store enough material to get you through 6 months and then reup on TBG. Nothing last forever so why not keep a fresher inventory on hand? I buy TBG in 5' lengths and just click the buy now button when it looks like its time to get more.


----------



## Adirondack Kyle

I get my tbg in 80 meter rolls, I sell starter kits up here in NY , so between that and my frames I sell, I go through a lot of material, so on top of storage , I need to be able to access it all the time , so that's why I don't vacuum seal it ,


----------



## rockslinger

Greavous said:


> maybe the trick is to only store enough material to get you through 6 months and then reup on TBG. Nothing last forever so why not keep a fresher inventory on hand? I buy TBG in 5' lengths and just click the buy now button when it looks like its time to get more.


That's what I always did......but.. I wonder how long the seller has had it? :what:


----------



## Greavous

The way I see it, if TBG smells delicious when you first shoot a band set, they are fresh enough. Just shooting a fresh set of bands has made me hungry before!


----------



## wll

Greavous said:


> The way I see it, if TBG smells delicious when you first shoot a band set, they are fresh enough. Just shooting a fresh set of bands has made me hungry before!


You eat sling shots ,:- ) LOL, LOL

wll


----------

